# BLD cycles



## speedcxber (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi, 
Currently learning old pochmann, and I feel like I need someone to explain fully the meaning of 'cycles', how they work, how they are recognised etc. Thats my only question so any help is appreciated!
Thanks in advance


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Mar 30, 2014)

Noah recently made a video explaining cycle breaks. Hopefully that'll clear things up (I haven't watched it myself, but I have faith in Noah).

In future, the one answer BLD question thread is the place to go with this sort of thing.


----------



## speedcxber (Mar 30, 2014)

I just saw the one answer thread before your reply; I'll put it there.
Thanks!


----------

